# Tivo Has Fixed the Random Reboot Problem



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Tivo has fixed this rebooting problem that's been nagging our Tivos for over a month now. You need to "force a callback" to download the fix. You'll find the "call now" option under the "Settings" > "Phone Setup" menu ....

Messages & Setup > Phone Setup > Connect to DVR Service Now


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

Thank you! (with fingers crossed).


----------



## BWS_GA (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll give it a try after the football game

thanks


----------



## tivohokievt (Mar 7, 2005)

Game's over, just forced the download - thanks for the heads up. Hoping this works....


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

Is this a software upgrade or something I wont' even notice? My phone is always connected and it makes daily calls....just wondering because my software never updated from 6.2


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Duffycoug said:


> Is this a software upgrade or something I wont' even notice? My phone is always connected and it makes daily calls....just wondering because my software never updated from 6.2


It's not a software update. I'm surprised that your Tivo didn't update since it's connected to a phone line and they put v6.4a into the stream a few weeks back.


----------



## BWS_GA (Nov 3, 2010)

Did the download last night and haven't had a reboot all day - even read messages, and pushed a lot of buttons. Hope this is the end of the reboots.


----------



## Underwhelmed (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm hoping this fixes the problem. I came here a while back thinking I had a dying hard drive, then found the other thread and realized I wasn't alone.

It will be good to have my R-10 back and not need to force a reboot every afternoon to keep it from rebooting in prime time.

Thanks to liztdog911 and all the testers of this fix, it's much appreciated by me. :up:


----------



## 230 (Nov 3, 1999)

I clicked on "phone setup" and a message appeared saying "GO BUY AN HR24." 

I sure hope this works...


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

I sure hope this works too! Will try it when I get home from work tonight.

We tried to "down rez" it to 480p to watch the end of the Ravens game on the SD TV in the bedroom night and it kept crashing! Really ridiculous to pay $4.99 a month for a dvr you haven't been able to use for anything the last month.

Cheryl


----------



## johnfl (Jan 25, 2005)

No luck on my R 10...forced a call saturday afternoon...11PM sunday night selected playlist for the first time since the call in...bam...reboot...BOO...


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

fasTLane said:


> Thank you! (with fingers crossed).


Well, after several days, no problems here. And menu's are working faster and smoother.  :up:


----------



## BWS_GA (Nov 3, 2010)

fasTLane said:


> Well, after several days, no problems here. And menu's are working faster and smoother.  :up:


Same here.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Supposedly the problem had something to do with some corrupt Channel/Network Logos.


----------



## allonon (Nov 23, 2001)

Too bad I can't do a daily call. Daily call fails (modem or network)


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

allonon said:


> Too bad I can't do a daily call. Daily call fails (modem or network)


Start a new thread here. There are workarounds. For example, take the Tivo to a friend, neighbor or your work and force the call from there.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

So that's why my logos from the now playing list has been missing for about 2 weeks.
Didn't have the reboot issue though.
The logos came back last Monday.


----------



## allonon (Nov 23, 2001)

litzdog911 said:


> Start a new thread here. There are workarounds. For example, take the Tivo to a friend, neighbor or your work and force the call from there.


Nah. I was just lamenting. Image is corrupt somehow in regards to dialing. A clean hd was able to dial fine. I'll survive


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Mine dialed in on its own yesterday, and it must have fixed things. Nothing went boom just now when I tested.


----------



## TVCricket (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a brand new HDD in mine and it's still happening. I really thought they fixed it after making it a few days without a reboot. On the plus side, my HDD isn't freezing up in the middle of recordings anymore.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

TVCricket said:


> I have a brand new HDD in mine and it's still happening. I really thought they fixed it after making it a few days without a reboot. On the plus side, my HDD isn't freezing up in the middle of recordings anymore.


The vast majority of folks have reported the problem is solved. I suspect something else is wrong with your Tivo.


----------



## BWS_GA (Nov 3, 2010)

Been a week since I did the forced call and no problems for me.


----------



## yy4u (Nov 22, 2004)

I did the force call little over a week ago I had no problems until last night It rebooted I was recording 2 shows & watching one that was recorded. Just rebooted with no button pushes. After the reboot things were going for abort 5 min & it just froze I unplugged & it came back Few hrs later I turn it on froze again. I unplugged for the night Been working for about 6hrs today no problems.


----------



## jefny (Feb 13, 2008)

I am connected through a modem but am suffering the random reboot problems. Should I try and force a call through the modem?

John


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

jefny said:


> I am connected through a modem but am suffering the random reboot problems. Should I try and force a call through the modem?
> 
> John


Sure. That's probably the only way to get the update.


----------



## bearbig (Jan 25, 2007)

My thanks to Litzdog and all the beta testers. I forced a call last week shortly after reading about it. It didnt seem to work immediatly so I unpluged it. Since then no random reboots, and I can read messages with no prooblems. The other nite I spent 5-10 min. just scrolling through screens to try to force a reboot. It just kept working!!

Thanks again


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Sure. That's probably the only way to get the update.


My software never updated....are you sure they put it back in the stream? I realize this problem is separate from the software update....but it's kind of annoying that mine is hooked up to phone 24/7, makes daily calls and never updates.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Duffycoug said:


> My software never updated....are you sure they put it back in the stream? I realize this problem is separate from the software update....but it's kind of annoying that mine is hooked up to phone 24/7, makes daily calls and never updates.


The update to fix this reboot problem is not an actual software update. I don't know if v6.4a is in the stream. I'll try to find out.


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> The update to fix this reboot problem is not an actual software update. I don't know if v6.4a is in the stream. I'll try to find out.


Begs the question: if not a software update, then what was the change?

jdg


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

JohnDG said:


> Begs the question: if not a software update, then what was the change?
> 
> jdg


Something to do with channel logo file changes. So they were able to update a portion of the firmware without actually updating the entire software image.


----------



## drl67 (Aug 30, 2004)

I have an HR10-250 with InstantCake and PTVNET 6.4a

Does anyone know if I can force a daily call when I have PTVNET installed?

Will I have to connect it to a physical phone to get the updates?

Has anyone tested the fix to see if it breaks anything on hacked tivos?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Is your HR10 rebooting on its own? If not, then leave it alone. My hacked HR10 with 6.4a has been unaffected by this (I don't use PTVNET - I did it myself.)

Yes, it would seem you actually have to have it make a call to get whatever this fix is. But if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## drl67 (Aug 30, 2004)

Yes, my two hacked PTVNET HR10's are randomly rebooting. I installed PTVNET with the option of blocking any software updates (at least that's what I remember). I though I would be immune, but no such luck. Now I'd like to try the reboot "fix" but am not sure how to turn off the blocking mechanism and not sure if I have to connect a real phone line. Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Ask in the Underground section.


----------



## LBCABob (Apr 21, 2001)

I have a RCA-DVR40 and a Samsung-SIR-S4040R. Both have had the re-boot problem (usually in reaction to a menu selection but yesterday the RCA started rebooting totally without provocation). Both are connected to phone line and have made the usual daily calls with "Succeeded" status.

I had each unit "Connect to the DVR service now" last night - the Samsung seemed to take longer downloading than the RCA. Both are displaying colorful channel logos next to _most_ recorded programs in NPL (which it may have been doing before the forced call, I don't recall one way or another). Have not seen either unit reboot since last night (could have done it when not watching, of course). Anyway to know if the "Fix" has actually been installed? Or, *just wait *until another reboot happens (if ever)? Contacting DirecTV regarding this problem would be pointless, correct?

Seems like a plot to force us old TiVo DVR customers (with Lifetime) to switch to the DirecTV-manufactured units.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

LBCABob said:


> ...
> Seems like a plot to force us old TiVo DVR customers (with Lifetime) to switch to the DirecTV-manufactured units.


While you satellite guys have been putting up with "Reboot December", we S1 SA owners (many with Lifetime) have been fighting an inability to make the daily call over phone or internet, and apparently this isn't the first year the problem has appeared out of nowhere around the beginning of December.


----------



## ayedee (Mar 26, 2004)

I have no land line so cannot download the fix. Is there a work around for this? My receiver reboots at least twice a day.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

ayedee said:


> I have no land line so cannot download the fix. Is there a work around for this? My receiver reboots at least twice a day.


Take the Tivo to a friend or neighbor's house and let it "phone home" from there. No satellite connection is required to force a "Daily Call".


----------



## ayedee (Mar 26, 2004)

So I just connect the receiver to a friend's landline and it will dial in? Will it do this right away?


----------



## Admdata (May 10, 2010)

yes


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

ayedee said:


> So I just connect the receiver to a friend's landline and it will dial in? Will it do this right away?


If you go in the Phone Settings menu you can force the call to happen right away.


----------



## ayedee (Mar 26, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> If you go in the Phone Settings menu you can force the call to happen right away.


That would require me to also connect to my friend's TV.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, so that you can see the menus.


----------

